# Ex-NFL one foot kicker/record holder Tom Dempsey passes away from virus



## WhatInThe (Apr 5, 2020)

Legendary one footed kicker Tom Dempsey passed away from the corona virus after several in his nursing home caught it. He's held the record for the longest field goal for 43 years at 63 yards. 

https://www.nola.com/sports/saints/article_066ce160-7792-11ea-9ebf-838c56d49390.html

RIP


----------

